# Smallest tinctorius???



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to know what was the smallest tinc morph. I've saw the dwarf french Guyana that was quite small but I also heard that the Bakuis morph was even smaller. What is the smallest morph you know of?????

Thanks everyone.


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

The smallest I've seen is the Lorenzo morph I think...
But I've seen some little Nominat morphs too. But also one that were bigger than Lorenzo.. 
Thomas


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I would agree, lorenzos are the smallest you will find


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Really? I'm suprise because I was sure Lorenzo was a big frog....I've learn something.
Is their some other small tincs?


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I havn't seen adult Lorenzos but I do have a trio of breeding Alanis that are 1/3 1/2 smaller then my other tincs . How does a Lorenzo compare to Alanis?


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Actually there is a dwarf cobalt....and the smallest Tinc species is the D. TRUNCATUS if im not mistaken....


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

My dwarf cobolts are smaller than my lorenzos..and I think you are right about truncatus Josh.

Take care,

Mike


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Just a few question:
1- The dwarf alanis and cobalt. Are they kind of ''artificial selection'' for smaller tincs or they really have a repartition range in the wild?

2-Dwarf cobalt, is it hthe same as the dwarf french tincs?

3-Does some of you know the size of the Bakuis morph (said to be the smallest in the proffesional breeder book), and what about the three point Tafelberg morph?

4-Finally, is D. truncatus considered a tincs or it is onlyt part of the tincs group with auratus, leucomelas...?

Thanks for all you answer.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

treefrog said:


> Just a few question:
> 1- The dwarf alanis and cobalt. Are they kind of ''artificial selection'' for smaller tincs or they really have a repartition range in the wild?


There is no "dwarf" alanis. Alanis just tend to be a smaller morph. The size of these frogs is not a selectively bred characteristic. There are three distinct morphs of cobalts, Dwarf French Guiana Cobalts, Surinam Cobalts, and Brazilian Cobalts. Dwarf French Guiana's being the smallest, Brazilian's being not much bigger, and Surinam's being the largest. In my experience, Dwarf French Guiana Cobalts and Lorenzos are about the same size. Hope this helps

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

*smal*

hallo 
view on this url
http://www.dendrobase.de/show.cgi?a=Den ... &c=ENG&d=0
gr mast (belgium)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

*smal tinc*

hallo 
sorry rong url
smal tinc ,view 
http://www.tropical-experience.nl/morphguide.php?menu=1
gr mast (smal nominat ,biggest matecho i think)


----------



## Ron Jung (Mar 29, 2005)

My Alanis are huge; they are as big as my Powder Blues, Cobalts, and almost as big as my Citro's. I think the D.F.G.'s are the smallest but I don't have any Lorenzo so can't compare.

Best.
Ron Jung at RAINFOREST DESIGNS UNLTD.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

Ron Jung said:


> My Alanis are huge; they are as big as my Powder Blues, Cobalts, and almost as big as my Citro's. I think the D.F.G.'s are the smallest but I don't have any Lorenzo so can't compare.
> 
> Best.
> Ron Jung at RAINFOREST DESIGNS UNLTD.


are you sure you don't have infer-alanis? my alanis are a significantly smaller frog compared to cobalts, etc. the infer-alanis is distinguished by it's larger size relative to the alanis.


----------



## Ron Jung (Mar 29, 2005)

No these guys are true Alanis that came from Vanishing Jewels. They have the 3 orange/yellow spots of the nose and eyes and spots and stripes down the back. Maybe tooooooooooooooo much food :lol: 

Check out the pics that Drew (Cyberloach) posted of my frogs and see for yourself. I am sure they are the Alanis and not infer-alanis.

Best.
Ron Jung at RAINFOREST DESIGNS UNLTD.


----------

